
Ask HN: What new inventions are you working on? - 8sigma
Either individually or in a corporate setting.What new inventions&#x2F;innovations can be expected from fellow hn comrades?
======
maxaf
IMHO the greatest inventions are those of the highest utility relative to cost
of implementation. Such inventions usually arise from tenaciously scratching a
particularly bothersome itch.

For example, I've seen many Scala programmers struggle with achieving maximal
type safety due to getting bogged down in boilerplate. To attack this problem
(as I see it anyway, but that's all which matters for now) I'm researching
ways of utilizing Scala macros to cut down on such boilerplate while retaining
type safety.

This has been huge for my own side work (which means the utility is definitely
there), but I'm still uncertain as to the cost, i.e. what effects my approach
might have on a "serious" commercial project. I'm just going to have to find
out the old fashioned way.

------
mchannon
Water machine. Air + electricity -> freshwater. (No, it's not a refrigerated
air unit; in fact, it works in the driest climates)

------
egraether
We just launched a new developer tool named Coati, which is designed to
navigate and understand source code:
[https://www.coati.io/](https://www.coati.io/)

The idea was based on our experience that you spend too much time searching
through code as a developer. Coati makes it much easier to see how the
different parts of the software play together.

------
doczoidberg
I am building a cloud based FEM (finite element) simulation tool which you can
run in the browser

~~~
hanniabu
As a mechanical engineer, I thank you and how you succeed. If you need a
tester for UX feedback, I'd love to help. My email is in my profile.

I checked out your profile and saw you're an ME and developer as well, but
also see you're self employed. Do you do freelance programming? And what type
of development do you do? Sorry for all the questions, I'm always curious to
see what others in the same field are up to.

~~~
doczoidberg
i'll come back to you when the beta version is online.

------
kiloreux
Although not me, but I have played the role of the engineer in the research
going on currently in our lab for developing a more advanced brain computer
interface, to help people in need that can't move their bodies, we're doing
pretty well, I will share the realization soon.

------
miguelrochefort
I'm building a new communication interface for humans and machines.

------
antocv
No invention per se, but integration of various hardware parts into a much
better hardware part. I just wanted to buy something like it, and all offers
on the market are shit compared to what I want, compared to what I can make by
buying various parts myself and connecting/programming it all together.

